# REVIEW: *Allinone pressure washer/bottle sanitizer*



## richmke (Jun 15, 2015)

I received the Allinone pressure washer/bottle sanitizer (APW) for Father's Day. I have since used it to clean:

* Case of Beer Bottles
* A few wine bottles
* Magnum and gallon jugs
* 5 and 6 gallon carboys

None had any real crusty gunk, so I did not need the filter attachment.

On my pail, I marked the 1 and 2 gallon levels to help with mixing cleaner/sanitizer. I used Oxygen Brewery Wash.
http://www.homebrewing.org/Craft-Meister-1-lb-Oxygen-Brewery-Wash-_p_4886.html

The APW worked great. It shoots a strong stream to the back of the 6 gallon carboy. I have a faucet mounted bottle washer that I then use to rinse with clean water. The wash solution in the bucket was pretty dirty (cloudy) after washing the bottles, so I knew the APW was doing its job.

After using the APW, I ran clean water through the system. I filled up a pitcher, and put the APW intake into it. The APW could suck water as fast as the faucet could deliver it.

Cons: APW did not clean some of the residue on the shoulder of the carboy. A quick swipe with a carboy brush took care of it. I mentioned it to Steve, and he is looking into an attachment that directs the stream to the side.

I also highly recommend a GFCI outlet:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037NXKY0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I picked one up, and attached it to an old power strip with a switch. Now I can use the APW anywhere, and have a switch to turn it on and off.






Comments:

I first used the APW with 2 gallons of cleaning solution, and it worked fine. I then tried it with 1 gallon, and it worked fine too. You just have to be more careful about making sure the intake stays submerged. I'm thinking about using zip ties to hold the intake, but that would make it more difficult to move the intake to clean water. Maybe a removable zip tie.

The APW worked fine with carboys. I'm thinking about adding a 3rd zip tie to secure the bottle washer to the pail. That would give it a little more support for the heavier carboys.

I don't know if I would ever use it to sanitize. It is easy enough to pour Starsan from bottle to bottle (using a funnel). The APW would need a lot of sanitizer (I only mix 1/2 gallon at a time). Maybe when I run out of Starsan, I will try a bottle of Saniclean (low foaming). You need 30 seconds of contact time with Starsan/Saniclean, so the APW may be a little time consuming. At least pouring bottle to bottle, I can fill up 4 bottles, and pour one at a time. By the time I get to the 4th bottle, it has been sitting for 30 seconds.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 15, 2015)

I use 1 tbls kmeta and 1 tbls citric acid per gallon in mine, make a good sanitizer and is cheap enough I don't mind throwing it away. 

My pump is not powerful enough so I will be getting Steve's pump.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 15, 2015)

rich 
I believe I mentioned you can get a similar gfi adapter from your local home Depot or hardware store.
I believe it is approx the sane price. I will post the link latter tonight


----------



## richmke (Jun 15, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I believe I mentioned you can get a similar gfi adapter from your local home Depot or hardware store.
> I believe it is approx the sane price.



Yes, I got it for the same price at Home Depot. Amazon is convenient for people not near a Home Depot.

Note: Assembly is required. The instructions do talk about the correct torque. I do have torque wrenches, but hand tight (not too tight) for this is fine. You will also need wire cutters, wire strippers, and screw drivers.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 15, 2015)

This is the one I was referring to - 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Tower-Ma...lid=CM6tq_zC2sQCFQaQaQodHwUA1w&gclsrc=aw.ds00

cost is 12.78 and no need for any tools at all !! Just plug it in and you are ready to go 

It costs just a little bit more if you decide to thru Amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000P8COIS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## richmke (Jun 15, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> This is the one I was referring to -
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Tower-Ma...lid=CM6tq_zC2sQCFQaQaQodHwUA1w&gclsrc=aw.ds00



Too bad they didn't have one in the store.
Here is the newer version on Amazon for the same price.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UOU6OVU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 15, 2015)

richmke said:


> Too bad they didn't have one in the store.
> Here is the newer version on Amazon for the same price.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UOU6OVU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Thanks good to know - I will try and post it on the website


----------



## richmke (Jul 21, 2015)

I had a marathon Allinone session this weekend. I have finally recovered enough from surgery to tend to the wine.

I used the Allinone Bottle Washer to clean 100 bottles (clean used bottles). I mixed 2 gallons of Oxygen Brewery Wash, and cleaning the bottles was easy. Some bottles had label gunk, so I poured the OBW into a cooler, and washed the outside of the bottles.

I have a double basin kitchen sink, so I put the ABW in one, and a soup pot in another. I put the intake for the ABW in the soup pot, and turned on the water. This let me run clean water through the ABW to rinse out the inside of the bottles. I'm guessing I shot about 1.5 quarts of water per bottle (good thing I don't live in California). I had to stop, every so often, to pour out the water in the ABW pail.

I am debating drilling a drain hole at the same height as the Bottle Washer Head to let the water drain out. It could also feed the intake hose through the hole to stabilize it and keep it out of the way.

Finally, I mixed 1.5 gallons of Starsan solution in the bucket (it is what I had), and sanitized the bottles. Boy did it foam up after 30 bottles. I had a head of foam about 6" high above the rim of the bucket. Next time I am at the LHBS, I will have to pick up some Saniclean.

I have fastrack drying racks to drain the bottles. I never used a bottle tree, and have been very happy with thef astrack. 

With clean bottles, I used the Allinone Wine Pump to bottle a kit. Easy-breezy. Rack off the sediment to a 2nd carboy, and added some k-meta. Then bottled from the 2nd carboy. Since I needed to sanitize the tubing, I sanitized the 2nd carboy using the AWP. That creates much less foam too. Since the ABW was filled with Starsan, I used the kitchen sink hose and carboy brush to clean out the carboy. For fun, I then used the ABW to sanitize the carboys. That was fun seeing all foamy Starsan dripping down the sides of the carboy.

Racked another kit (kit 2). There was a little more than the carboy could hold, so I bottled the excess for future consumption.

It was time to bottle Kit 3. By then, the foam had died down, so I sanitized another 30 bottles. 

I was going to bottle Kit 4, but I ran out of corks. So, I just racked it. Then I racked Kits 5 and 6.

The only thing not used was the Allinone Headspace Eliminator. I take that back. When I bottled Kit 2, it seemed a little foamy on the rack off the sediment. So, I put the AHE on it. No more gas came out, so it was just the wine.

In preparation for 2 kits I have in waiting to be made, when racking, I downsized to 5 gallon carboys, and a side bottle or two. That eliminated the need for the AHE (solid vented bung on a full carboy). But, that also freed up an AHE for the future kits.

It still took a lot of time - having to constantly clean and sanitize. But, the Allinones saved a lot of time during those steps.

Time to go buy some Mountain Spring Bottled Water to mix the two kits in waiting.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 22, 2015)

richmke said:


> I had a marathon Allinone session this weekend. I have finally recovered enough from surgery to tend to the wine.



Hey, Rich -- just wanted to say we are glad you are (somewhat) recovered from your shoulder surgery! It was a rough winter....


----------



## richmke (Jul 22, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Hey, Rich -- just wanted to say we are glad you are (somewhat) recovered from your shoulder surgery! It was a rough winter....



Fortunately, I could still lift a bottle of wine. Uncorking it required figuring out a new technique.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 22, 2015)

Rich - Once I read your first line that states - 
I had a marathon Allinone session this weekend. I have finally recovered enough from surgery to tend to the wine.

That really made my day ! 

I seem to have helped alot of people who just can not lift heavy carboys or just plain struggle because of their own disabilities that stopped them from winemaking at one time.

Please let me know how you like using Saniclean once you get some.

I just used mine tonight and I literally love it !! I guess you don't know what you are missing till it is gone.


----------



## richmke (Jul 23, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Please let me know how you like using Saniclean once you get some.



I've been researching Saniclean, IO Star, etc. I'm starting to get the feeling I might stick with Star San. 

Star San is the only one that has directions that allow for wetting the surfaces, and waiting.

http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/wp-content/uploads/StarSanTech-HB2.pdf

Saniclean does not say it can be used for bottle sanitizing, but does talk about parts soaking (not wetting).

http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/wp-content/uploads/SanicleanTech1.pdf

IO Star does discuss beverage container sanitizing, but requires 1 minute of contact time, not just wetting the surface.
http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/wp-content/uploads/IOStarTech2.pdf

While the foam of Star San was annoying, the ABW did work with Star San. In the future, I might give a bottle a quick spray using the ABW (1 second or less). That will keep the foaming down. Star San is not intended to be used as a cleaner, so the bottles should be clean by that point, and not need the extended washing with the ABW.

Now, if I wanted to combine cleaning and sanitizing, then IO Star might be the better choice. I would then use ABW to wash each bottle for 1 minute.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 23, 2015)

what about Iodophor ?

I see a lot of people using it but I have not personally


----------



## richmke (Jul 23, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> what about Iodophor ?



IO Star is a form of Iodophor.


----------



## BigMac (Jul 23, 2015)

I have to say that the All In One *pressure washer / bottle sanitizer is a huge time saver.*
*Up till now I sanitized my wine bottles before bottling using *the old “Armstrong” Bottle Rinser you get with the bottle tree. It is just so frigging slow to do especially if I am bottling 6 or 8 cases of wine.
With the All In One *pressure washer / bottle sanitizer I sanitize two cases of bottles in 10 minutes. I put them upside down in my bottling rack for a bit, enjoy sampling a little bit of wine, then bottle with the *All In One Wine Pump.
*I stock up on cleaned, sterilized, de-labeled bottles ahead of time so that bottling is really efficient. I use the *All In One *pressure washer / bottle sanitizer for the final stage of this process too. This is why I have the filter on my unit, it sucks up any remaining crud and doesn’t re-distribute it.*
*I also use it to give my carboys a quick sanitize before I do any racking.*
*Steve asked me to do a bit of a video showing that so I thought I would share it with the many *All In One Wine Pump fans!
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDnM8vA7zl4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDnM8vA7zl4[/ame]
Jim


----------



## shoebiedoo (Sep 4, 2015)

Well, after buying this (what seems like ION's ago) I finally got a chance to put it to use. I make, on average, about 140 gallons a year and...well, Needless to say, I had a LOT of bottles to wash. THIS handy little device cleans the bottle so fast I was finished before I even got started  These bottles were also very crusty but I didn't have to scrub a single one. The time spent on this task is now a fraction of what it used to be. 

This is a MUST have for anyone who make larger quantities.

Thanks again Steve

Shoebiedoo


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 5, 2015)

I just used mine to transfer 35 gallons of vignoles from a barrel to a conical fermenter, works great! fast too.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Sep 5, 2015)

Yup, mine goes camping with me. great for pumping out the Black water


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 5, 2015)

shoebiedoo said:


> Yup, mine goes camping with me. great for pumping out the Black water



You just turned my stomach !! - LOL 

It is designed to pump potable water -


----------



## shoebiedoo (Sep 5, 2015)

LOL got ya!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Sep 5, 2015)

Ya know, I was starting to think I had a strand of Brettanomyces in the basement! 
Maybe I'm ok eh?


----------



## x_diver (Dec 13, 2015)

This is an incredible time saver and an all-around awesome product. Thanks, Steve!

https://youtu.be/VowEBmj8Y88


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 14, 2015)

x_diver said:


> This is an incredible time saver and an all-around awesome product. Thanks, Steve!
> 
> https://youtu.be/VowEBmj8Y88



I just watched the video - thats really nice that you work with your kids with your hobby. 

I only wished the video was a bit longer -


----------



## x_diver (Jan 3, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I just watched the video - thats really nice that you work with your kids with your hobby.
> 
> I only wished the video was a bit longer -




Sorry, it took a bit but here you go:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3HewewIEFw&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 3, 2016)

x_diver said:


> Sorry, it took a bit but here you go:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3HewewIEFw&feature=youtu.be




That was really great ! I went up and had the whole family come down in order to watch it. They all loved it !

I think you have some great actors on your hands -


----------



## dralarms (Jan 9, 2016)

Interesting twist on this, I bought 100 tasting corks (synthetic type, not cork), cleaned and sanitized 96 bottles, left a little solution in them and capped them with t corks. I now have 8 cases ready to go, all I got to do is hang them on the tree to drain for a minute and I'm good to go.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 10, 2016)

dralarms said:


> Interesting twist on this, I bought 100 tasting corks (synthetic type, not cork), cleaned and sanitized 96 bottles, left a little solution in them and capped them with t corks. I now have 8 cases ready to go, all I got to do is hang them on the tree to drain for a minute and I'm good to go.



That is really a good idea ! I may have to start doing that soon.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 10, 2016)

dralarms said:


> Interesting twist on this, I bought 100 tasting corks (synthetic type, not cork), cleaned and sanitized 96 bottles, left a little solution in them and capped them with t corks. I now have 8 cases ready to go, all I got to do is hang them on the tree to drain for a minute and I'm good to go.



Good idea. I do that with empty carboys. Can't see why it wouldn't work with bottles.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh I keep all my car boys either full of wine or with 2 to 3 inches of kmeta in them. That was I know they are always good to go


----------



## kingsvilla (Apr 24, 2016)

*Great equipment*

I became the winner of the* Pressurized Bottle Washer and Sanitizer* from *All in one wine pump*, I am very happy with the way that machine works. It is awesome for washing out all kinds bottles.

At the same time I was talking to Steve about the washer that I had won, I decided to purchase his *Deluxe Wine Bottle and Racking Vacuum Pump.*

Well, I just used my new *Deluxe Wine Bottle and Rack Vacuum Pump* from *All in One Wine Pump* to bottle my first two cases of wine. 
_*That machine is ingenious.*_

Steve had told me it takes a little playing around with to get comfortable to get good control over the bottling process.
After the first case I was working it pretty good. It worked way better then I expected,fast and efficient.It is a true pleasure to work with.

Two words can describe it, *" thatsa nice "* 

Now wine making is that much more simple for me to do, 
I really like that little unit.

Steve and his family have built it to last,and it shows in the build quality.

I very pleased with both my units from *All in one Wine Pump*.
Great equipment, I will be happy to show and tell to my friends.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 31, 2017)

I just had Kelly send me this video in about the allinone bottle washer / sanitizer 

Very cool !

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnU69si7Ta4&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## bkisel (Feb 1, 2017)

Appears that it could also be used for a primary rinse of the bottles and maybe for sanitizing using something like Star San. Obviously a great labor saving piece of equipment. Personally though, being as frugal as I am, I don't think that with maybe a dozen 6 gallon batches made a year I could justify the cost.


----------

